# Naruto vs Storm



## ForzaRoma (Feb 15, 2015)

So6P mode Naruto vs Ororo from Marvel 616.

There has been debate over Naruto's rank in comics at CV for the past few months and interestingly enough,majority have come to the conclusion that Naruto is decisively above the likes of Storm and even New 52 Wonder Woman. 




The argument is that Storm and WW rely on "hurt x character and therefore y level".Some has gone as far as say that they are both below mountain level with their own DC feats.Interested to see how people react to those arguments here.

Scenario 1-In character

Scenario 2-Bloodlusted

Bonus-Naruto vs New 52 Wonder Woman


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 15, 2015)

Wonder Woman stomps.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 15, 2015)

Beats Storm. Gets manhandled by Diana.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 15, 2015)

A full powered Storm would destroy Naruto.


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 15, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> A full powered Storm would destroy Naruto.



She's probably not fast enough to deal with him and her durability is shit. Plus, Naruto's got much better DC (moon/small planet level vs. environmental lifewiper).


----------



## Byrd (Feb 15, 2015)

Seriously enraged Storm can beat him

Her reactions should be around his level if not higher and she has the hax.... her lighting has stomp beings like Hulk, she can also manipulate the air in a person's lungs...


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 15, 2015)

What's her best feat?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 15, 2015)

Manipulation of Weather events over a couple of continents I think... can't remember


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 15, 2015)

Hmmm... well if we take those feats into account she might have the DC to tangle with him, but her durability is still, from what I hear, pretty substandard compared to HST top tiers. And what are her reactions? I know she's reacted to lightning but that can yield varying results and Cyclop's optic beams aren't what we'd consider real lasers, so we can't use those either.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 15, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> She's probably not fast enough to deal with him and her durability is shit. Plus, Naruto's got much better DC (moon/small planet level vs. environmental lifewiper).



First off, Storm has the speed to dodge Thor's hammer (has been shown twice):



Going from space to earth surface like nothing:


Lightning strong enough to hit the center of the earth:


Causing so much critical damage to the Hulk it was thought that he was dead:


Stopping the Hulk again with cold:


Smacking down Silver Surfer:


Her wind is strong enough to blow back War Hulk:


Easily pushing back Rouge:


Flash freezing Colossus:


She can take the air out of you:


She can travel by lightning:



Those are just what I have links to. There is still the fact that she can:
- Increase gravity to the point that it feels like the surface of Saturn
- Summon the power of the Galactic Core, which has the power of millions of suns
- Can make it feel worse than deep space

Storm at full power, without holding back would beat the shit out of Naruto with very little effort. Magneto stated that the only reason why she seems weak is because she has to constantly hold her power back, because if she lost control for a moment, it could end things for the people of earth.


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 15, 2015)

Hmm. Nevermind then. Seems like the HST still can't put up a decent fight against Marvel and DC (unless all these feats are outliers )


----------



## Byrd (Feb 15, 2015)

Storm does hold back a lot of her power due to how it would generally fuck up the earth....


----------



## Blαck (Feb 15, 2015)

MAPSK said:


> Hmm. Nevermind then. Seems like the HST still can't put up a decent fight against Marvel and DC (unless all these feats are outliers )



Toriko verse will somewhat close the gap, soon


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 15, 2015)

Naruto solos. I've never seen storm do shit in xmen


----------



## Byrd (Feb 15, 2015)

Is there an Omega (or close to) mutant that Naruto-verse can handled 

I wonder if they can handle Elixir


----------



## MAPSK (Feb 15, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Toriko verse will somewhat close the gap, soon



One day


----------



## Blαck (Feb 15, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Is there an Omega (or close to) mutant that Naruto-verse can handled
> 
> I wonder if they can handle Elixir



Jericho if he doesn't control himself and Bobby (if he isn't full potential unlocked)


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 15, 2015)

Sorry, I made a mistake, Storm increases gravity to Jupiter's surface level, and she did this on earth:



Storm healing time and space:


There are other things, but I think this is enough to show full powered Storm takes this.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 15, 2015)

Wolverine knocked out storm with a slap once. unless she can tank moon busting feats she's dead.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 15, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> Wolverine knocked out storm with a slap once. unless she can tank moon busting feats she's dead.



Lol,low-end much? We are talking about Storm at full-power.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 15, 2015)

lol storm can't even dodge a punch from a street level superhero


sentinals easily kill storm.........TWICE!

she can't take naruto with her piss durability. honestly mass shadow clones is all Naruto need to tire her out then go in for the kill.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 15, 2015)

Inb4 kunai


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 15, 2015)

Your post are like me pointing out Naruto feats from the chuunin exams and acting as if that is him at max power.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 15, 2015)

Storm is more than enough.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 15, 2015)

> she can't take naruto with her piss durability. honestly* mass shadow clones *is all Naruto need to tire her out then go in for the kill.



lel at the max


----------



## Dudebro (Feb 15, 2015)

This thread...

Anyway...All of those things minus the harming Surfer and WWH seem to be stuff Current Naruto can handle since hes moon/small planet or something now and according to the new movie he doesn't even need actual air. It comes down to those reaction speeds since Storm's durability is still pretty low last I checked. What are they?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 15, 2015)

She has reacted to Rogue.. and several other characters...

If she strikes first he is dead


----------



## Gone (Feb 15, 2015)

Dudebro said:


> the harming WWH



Storm never harmed WWH. She was able to use wind to change the trajectory of his jump while he was already coming coming down. She and the Human Torch slammed him a few moments later and he basically shrugged it off.


----------



## Alita (Feb 15, 2015)

Dudebro said:


> This thread...
> 
> Anyway...All of those things minus the harming Surfer and WWH seem to be stuff Current Naruto can handle since hes moon/small planet or something now and according to the new movie he doesn't even need actual air. It comes down to those reaction speeds since Storm's durability is still pretty low last I checked. What are they?


Pretty much this. How fast specificly would storm need to be to react to the characters already mentioned in this thread? Mach 400? Mach 5000? Relativistic? FTL?


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 15, 2015)

Dudebro said:


> This thread...
> 
> Anyway...All of those things minus the harming Surfer and WWH seem to be stuff Current Naruto can handle since hes moon/small planet or something now and according to the new movie he doesn't even need actual air. It comes down to those reaction speeds since Storm's durability is still pretty low last I checked. What are they?



When did Naruto become moon/small planet level? Last i heard, the moon cutting placed him at continent level.

Storm was able to hang with Thor's clone for a long time, lasting in a head on fight long enough for Hercules to show up, so she isn't slow.

People forget that she has Omega-level potential. This is a woman who can control Cosmic Stroms....does she really need more fire power than that? Not to mention she can suck the air out of your lungs and change the air pressure in your ears, both bypass physical durability. 

Another thing is that if this is the strongest version of Storm, then she should also have her Stormcaster, which allows her to fight on the same level as Thor.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> When did Naruto become moon/small planet level? Last i heard, the moon cutting placed him at continent level.



He's been moon level from manga feats, the moon splitting puts him higher though apparently.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 15, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He's been moon level from manga feats, the moon splitting puts him higher though apparently.



Huh, I need to brush up on my calcs.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't think any one of you truly understand the size of the moon.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 15, 2015)

> Last i heard, the moon cutting placed him at continent level.



You do know that cutting the moon can give you higher DC than moon level right?


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 16, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> You do know that cutting the moon can give you higher DC than moon level right?



Depending on how it's done. If he just cut the moon and it caused no side effects you'd be looking at country level at best.

The way Toneri did it supposedly came out to 50 Exatons (minimum for moon level is 29 ET's.)

And from what've heard the moon is supposedly bigger compared to the Narutoverse earth than it is in real life.


----------



## Dudebro (Feb 16, 2015)

Ryjacork said:


> Storm never harmed WWH. She was able to use wind to change the trajectory of his jump while he was already coming coming down. She and the Human Torch slammed him a few moments later and he basically shrugged it off.



Okay. My bad then.



Hamaru said:


> Not to mention she can suck the air out of your lungs and change the air pressure in your ears, both bypass physical durability.


 
Nope. Not really. Naruto characters as of the last can apparently use chakra as a substitute for air and suffocation takes a few minutes anyway...Given the durability and speed of these characters it won't go on for a few minutes.

The latter isn't really hax anymore as the pressure required to harm him(inner ears or otherwise) would be moon level or more...At that point she may as well hit him with any other attack she has at that level.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Feb 16, 2015)

Yea, we can all agree that Storm harming Surfer and Gladiator is a real classic case of jobbing.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 16, 2015)

> Nope. Not really. Naruto characters *as of the last can apparently use chakra as a substitute for air and suffocation takes a few minutes anyway*...Given the durability and speed of these characters it won't go on for a few minutes.
> 
> The latter isn't really hax anymore as the pressure required to harm him(inner ears or otherwise) would be moon level or more...At that point she may as well hit him with any other attack she has at that level.



It substitutes for air, or it allows them to breathe in space? There is  a difference since Storm took suffocated Phoenix, who can also breathe in space.



> Yea, we can all agree that Storm harming Surfer and Gladiator is a real classic case of jobbing.



She is stated to have Omega potential, so her power can highly fluctuate to extreme levels between Omega and Alpha levels.


----------



## Dudebro (Feb 16, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> It substitutes for air, or it allows them to breathe in space? There is  a difference since Storm took suffocated Phoenix, who can also breathe in space.



Went back and read it. Apparently it can substitute for sustenance...Sort of...They can survive as long as they have chakra without air...Yep...

So how about them speed feats?...


----------



## FireEel (Feb 16, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> Wolverine knocked out storm with a slap once. unless she can tank moon busting feats she's dead.



You do realize Wolverine has taken on Galactus right?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 16, 2015)

Dudebro said:


> Went back and read it. Apparently it can substitute for sustenance...Sort of...They can survive as long as they have chakra without air...Yep...
> 
> So how about them speed feats?...



Is that a retcon?
Because suffocation/drowning is done in numerous occasions in verse iirc.


----------



## Dudebro (Feb 16, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Is that a retcon?
> Because suffocation/drowning is done in numerous occasions in verse iirc.



It is I guess...That was the explanation for how Nardo was able to fight in space...The only other explanation for that is that maybe such a thing requires ass loads of chakra that the likes of Naruto has?...I don't write this man...Blame Kishi...


----------



## Blαck (Feb 16, 2015)

FireEel said:


> You do realize Wolverine has taken on Galactus right?



I don't know what you want us to do with this information


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 16, 2015)

Dudebro said:


> Went back and read it. Apparently it can substitute for sustenance...Sort of...They can survive as long as they have chakra without air...Yep...
> 
> So how about them speed feats?...



In the end, it doesn't matter if taking the air from his lungs an option or not. Between increasing gravity, the ability to go toe to toe with clone Thor (and Thor himself when she has stormcaster), and cosmic storms, and the Galactic Core, she still destroys Naruto. 

Also, once again, dodging Thor's hammer is a speed feat. 


Beyond all of that, Storm has 2 god-like forms as well. It doesn't matter if we use Storm at full potential, Stromcaster Storm, or her best feats without Stormcaster, she still wins.


----------



## Dudebro (Feb 16, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> In the end, it doesn't matter if taking the air from his lungs an option or not. Between increasing gravity, the ability to go toe to toe with clone Thor (and Thor himself when she has stormcaster), and cosmic storms, and the Galactic Core, she still destroys Naruto.
> 
> Also, once again, dodging Thor's hammer is a speed feat.
> 
> ...



The only thing that mattered in all of that was the middle. 

Gravity isn't hax anymore either. Really the only thing that counts as hax now are metaphysical attacks (Reality warping, spacetime manipulation, soulrape, mindrape, etc). Everything that can be measured irl isn't broken.

The others are outliers according to a decent amount here and those other versions are irrelevant. We go with current above all else unless stated otherwise.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 16, 2015)

Dudebro said:


> The only thing that mattered in all of that was the middle.
> 
> Gravity isn't hax anymore either. Really the only thing that counts as hax now are metaphysical attacks (Reality warping, spacetime manipulation, soulrape, mindrape, etc). Everything that can be measured irl isn't broken.
> 
> The others are outliers according to a decent amount here and those other versions are irrelevant. We go with current above all else unless stated otherwise.



No.

Kaguya was proof that high gravity is effective. Beyond that, being able to tap into the Galactic Core gives her far more power than she needs to destroy Naruto. 

Anyone who pays attention to Storm's story knows that her high-end feats are not an outlier. It has been state several times that she is an Omega Potential mutant, which means that when she taps into her potential, she is above people like Magneto, and around the level of Jean Grey (whom Xavier compared her potential power to). It is an inverse fact that her power fluctuates greatly, like Galactus when he is hungry (though she isn't on his level at all).


----------



## Byrd (Feb 16, 2015)

Put it like this... Storm is stated that she has the power to become an avatar of Eternity.

Stormcaster Storm is Thor level

Regular Storm can go toe to toe with Mags and several other characters

Storm harming Surfer had something to do with cosmic lighting


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 16, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> Smacking down Silver Surfer:



question the validity of this

what issue was it?



Hamaru said:


> It substitutes for air, or it allows them to breathe in space? There is  a difference since Storm took suffocated Phoenix, who can also breathe in space.



This is one of those literally impossible, defy any and all attempts at logic, dumb feats

probably best not to mention it



Dudebro said:


> It is I guess...That was the explanation for how Nardo was able to fight in space...The only other explanation for that is that maybe such a thing requires ass loads of chakra that the likes of Naruto has?...I don't write this man...Blame Kishi...



Bijuu Chakra has previously shown to work as a food/energy source

so it's likely not a function of chakra so much as it is a function of bijuu chakra

idk haven't seen the movie


----------



## Blαck (Feb 16, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> question the validity of this
> 
> what issue was it?



The new fantastic four #554-550 I believe 

Though she explains how she did it, the next few events that comic are all just...terrible. Surfer put in an arm bar by Panther and Panther surviving a blast from Stardust 

PIS everywhere


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 16, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> The new fantastic four #554 I believe



545 actually but yes the right area

anyway I brought that up because as I had thought that's the exact same issue where Surfer gets put in the Black Panther Armbar, in the same fight even 

also the surfer is completely unharmed by it anyway

basically I think it's pretty dishonest to bring it up tbh



oh you edited while I was typing


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 16, 2015)

Dudebro said:


> It is I guess...That was the explanation for how Nardo was able to fight in space...The only other explanation for that is that maybe such a thing requires ass loads of chakra that the likes of Naruto has?...I don't write this man...Blame Kishi...



Their was no explanation as to why they could breath in space in the movie from what I heard. The databook said something about it being an Otsutsuki thing.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 16, 2015)

To note, Storm has hurt Surfer on another occasion:


----------



## Vicotex (Feb 16, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> 545 actually but yes the right area
> 
> anyway I brought that up because as I had thought that's the exact same issue where Surfer gets put in the Black Panther Armbar, in the same fight even
> 
> ...



Where can the whole battle be read?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 16, 2015)

Vicotex said:


> Where can the whole battle be read?



Mikes fantastic four thread is incredible

Go search for the issue and you'll get most of it


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 16, 2015)

A properly-written Surfer utterly god-stomps Storm. Any time she's shown to hurt him without a massive amp like Stormbringer is pretty much PIS.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 17, 2015)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> A properly-written Surfer utterly god-stomps Storm. Any time she's shown to hurt him without a massive amp like Stormbringer is pretty much PIS.



So you're saying that an Omega mutant can't hurt Surfer?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2015)

tfw ud gets mad at my double posts


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 17, 2015)

> So you're saying that an Omega mutant can't hurt Surfer?



yes and no. I think his point is unless that Omega mutant is exhibiting their full potential they can't hurt surfer.. Which is quite true.. any other time it would be PIS since Surfer should be shrugging those attack off.

Omega mutant is a title for their potential it isn't a gauge of strength.

You could have omega mutant as weak as spidey or Omega mutant that can equal heralds.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 17, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> tfw ud gets mad at my double posts



It's not just you. There is far too much double and triple posting starting up in this section so I'm putting my foot down


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2015)

can you get banned?


----------



## Monna (Feb 17, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> It's not just you. There is far too much double and triple posting starting up in this section so I'm putting my foot down


the obd must be getting boring huh


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2015)

I assume not


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 17, 2015)

Bad Dartg   .


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> So you're saying that an Omega mutant can't hurt Surfer?



There's only like maybe 3 or 4 that can and even then it would be minor damage


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 17, 2015)

Maybe 3 or 4? Minor damage? You should look up just how many Omega level Mutants there are and what they can do.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Maybe 3 or 4? Minor damage? You should look up just how many Omega level Mutants there are and what they can do.



I'm talking about the heavy hitters amongst the Omega levels, not people like Elixer or Ice man.

At best people like Vulcan, Legion and Adult Franklin have a shot. Oh and I guess God Cable too although that was Surfer before Annihilation.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 17, 2015)

True Legion and Franklin would kill Surfer outright. Marquis of Death would as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Adult Franklin have a shot.







Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Marquis of Death would as well.



Marquis of death was terrifying.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 17, 2015)

> Omega mutant is a title for their potential it isn't a gauge of strength.
> 
> You could have omega mutant as weak as spidey or Omega mutant that can equal heralds.



The range of power is true; however, we don't know where Storm ranks during the moments that she does tap into her Omega potential. This is the woman who can connect with the Cosmic Core and was the only person other than Dr. Strange who was able to be an avatar for Eternity....for freaking Eternity. That should hint that the level of power she can summon when tapping into he Omega Potential can do what she has shown to do without question.



> There's only like maybe 3 or 4 that can and even then it would be minor damage


Franklin is several times stronger than Galactus and is classified as an Omega Mutant. We also seen Jean lay a beating on Galactus when she had full access to the Phoenix Force, once again, that would make her an Omega Mutant. So you are really underestimated how strong an Omega can become.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> True Legion and Franklin would kill Surfer outright. Marquis of Death would as well.


Might be missing something, what can true Legion do? 

And also are we assuming the omega mutant in question is fighting the surfer or are we saying who can simply do him harm?


Hamaru said:


> Franklin is several times stronger than Galactus and is classified as an Omega Mutant. We also seen Jean lay a beating on Galactus when she had full access to the Phoenix Force, once again, that would make her an Omega Mutant. So you are really underestimated how strong an Omega can become.



I literally forgot about the Galactus being his herald thing, my bad. But as for Jean wrecking Galactus? Was this an actually fed one or one of his many hungry moments? But then again those two are supposed to be equal.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> True Legion and Franklin would kill Surfer outright. Marquis of Death would as well.



 What about Darwin or  Proteus?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>



Didn't spot anything that said he wasn't hungry or full power. But I'll take your word for it


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 17, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Might be missing something, what can true Legion do?



He stuffed a universe in a briefcase and killed a bunch of elder gods


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2015)

How many omega mutants are there?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 17, 2015)

Are we counting people that are absurdly powerful like Jaspers and Clyde that haven't been officially classed as Omega Level but given their stupid level of power realistically have to be?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> He stuffed a universe in a briefcase and killed a bunch of elder gods


Dafuq? Gimme a sec I gotta look that up 


Nightbringer said:


> How many omega mutants are there?



Off the top of my head;

Vulcan
MoD
Franklin
Jean
Nate
Cable
Kid Omega
Ice man
Elixer
Hope Summers
Legion
Styfe
Mad Jim(I think )


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2015)

yes I guess?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Are we counting people that are absurdly powerful like Jaspers and Clyde that haven't been officially classed as Omega Level but given their stupid level of power realistically have to be?



We may as well.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh hey the search function didn't fail me



Behold Legion


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Oh hey the search function didn't fail me
> 
> 
> 
> Behold Legion



Dear lord...he actually put everything in a box. Like everything 

Sorry surfer ya fucked


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks like there are 18ish Omega Level Mutants with a couple of them being AU versions like Adult Franklin. They obviously vary radically in power.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 17, 2015)

legit


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 17, 2015)

I figured that I'd add Storm beating Death in here:


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> I figured that I'd add Storm beating Death in here:



Who writes this stuff? that's as bad as the Flash outrunning Death


----------



## FireEel (Feb 17, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I don't know what you want us to do with this information



You should have answered with: That's cause he's the best there is at what he does, bub.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 17, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Who writes this stuff? that's as bad as the Flash outrunning Death


Lol, well, to be fair, Flash is pretty damn fast 



FireEel said:


> You should have answered with: That's cause he's the best there is at what he does, bub.



Dat Wolverine


----------



## Byrd (Feb 17, 2015)

Forgot to mention:

Emma Frost
The Other Summers are also Omega I think
Matthew (I think it was stated that his psi is up there with Jean)


----------



## zTundra (Feb 17, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Are we counting people that are absurdly powerful like Jaspers and Clyde that haven't been officially classed as Omega Level but given their stupid level of power realistically have to be?



Being classified as Omega Level and Omega Level Potential are two very different things.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Forgot to mention:
> 
> Emma Frost



Never seen her hyped to Omega level 


> The Other Summers are also Omega I think


Pretty much all the Summers family is Omega level, well excluding Scott and Havok.


> Matthew (I think it was stated that his psi is up there with Jean)


The kid


----------



## zTundra (Feb 17, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Pretty much all the Summers family is Omega level, well excluding Scott and Havok.



Eh, not that much. Cable is a Alpha level mutant but has "omega level" telekinesis.

Anyway, why the fuck are we bothering with "Who is omega-level and who isn't", when it's just a title?


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 17, 2015)

Poor Scott, he doesn't get much love. The most hype he has gotten were 2 moments where his beat hit light-speed, and a time where his Optic Blast was said to have enough power to split a small planet. Other than those 3 moments, I can't recall Marvel doing much for him.


----------



## zTundra (Feb 17, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> Poor Scott, he doesn't get much love. The most hype he has gotten were 2 moments where his beat hit light-speed, and a time where his Optic Blast was said to have enough power to split a small planet. Other than those 3 moments, I can't recall Marvel doing much for him.



That is questionable. It's a whole different story when you're in his lawn


----------



## FireEel (Feb 17, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> Poor Scott, he doesn't get much love. The most hype he has gotten were 2 moments where his beat hit light-speed, and a time where his Optic Blast was said to have enough power to split a small planet. Other than those 3 moments, I can't recall Marvel doing much for him.



Scott claimed his optic blast had the power to split a small planet.

I sincerely doubt it. He has never showed that level of power output.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2015)

zTundra said:


> Eh, not that much. Cable is a Alpha level mutant but has "omega level" telekinesis.
> 
> Anyway, why the fuck are we bothering with "Who is omega-level and who isn't", when it's just a title?


Could swear God Cable was confirmed Omega level, as for why we're discussing it? Just cause 


zTundra said:


> That is questionable. It's a whole different story when you're in his lawn



Dude turns into Clint eastwood when you step on his lawn


----------



## zTundra (Feb 17, 2015)

FireEel said:


> Scott claimed his optic blast had the power to split a small planet.
> 
> I sincerely doubt it. He has never showed that level of power output.



Scott is definitely overestimating it. I'd go with Logan, who says scott can "Punch a hole into a mountain just by staring at it". Seems more likely to me, given what Cyclops has shown.

But harming WWH, even if just a little, is quite a big feat.



BlackniteSwartz said:


> Could swear God Cable was confirmed Omega level



IMO, being "omega level" has much more to do with what you can do with your ability than any other things. I mean, being a Xavier-class telepath is way more useful and dangerous than energy blasts, according to Marvel. 

That's why guys like Havok are Alpha mutants but Jean Grey is omega level even without the phoenix.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2015)

Superman said:


> What about Darwin or  Proteus?



 is what I am asking.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2015)

Wasn't Bishop said to be omega level?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2015)

Superman said:


> is what I am asking.


Darwin no, Proteus possibly.


zTundra said:


> IMO, being "omega level" has much more to do with what you can do with your ability than any other things. I mean, being a Xavier-class telepath is way more useful and dangerous than energy blasts, according to Marvel.
> 
> That's why guys like Havok are Alpha mutants but Jean Grey is omega level even without the phoenix.



He used his energy manipulation(or at least it seemed that way) to shatter then later reform the Surfer's board, and one froze time around Nate grey. That's pretty impressive imho.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 17, 2015)

> Never seen her hyped to Omega level



she is better than Xavier, Nate, and Rachel


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2015)

Byrd said:


> she is better than Xavier, *Nate*, and Rachel



At telepathy? Or 

Because Nate(and at time 100% Cable) has been expressed as the most powerful telepath ever a few times, never seen her do anything to merit that type of hype.

Got any scans?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Byrd (Feb 17, 2015)

It was her facing Racheal and she beating Exdous Iirc


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Darwin no, Proteus possibly..



 You do not think Darwin can either evolve that fast or evolve that high of a level of Silver Surfer? He is currently a death god or something like that.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2015)

Byrd said:


> It was her facing Racheal and she beating Exdous Iirc



The beating Rachel thing was only due to her superior experience using Telepathy, poor ol' Rachel was a noob then and relied more on might than telepathic ability. Still a good feat though. Here's Nate though;

Hanging with Franklin


Telepathic stuff

*Spoiler*: __ 











Incase the print in that last one is too small, basically Nate's outburst scarred every powerful telepath on earth.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2015)

Superman said:


> You do not think Darwin can either evolve that fast or evolve that high of a level of Silver Surfer? He is currently a death god or something like that.



Just read up on that, sounds pretty hax. But it claims he can affect others with it almost like Elixer(or possibly worse). Other times his powers will turn on him instead so, I'd say it depends how fast the reaction is


----------



## Byrd (Feb 17, 2015)

Wasn't Emma one with the Phoenix too...


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Wasn't Emma one with the Phoenix too...



During AvX yeah but that's not saying much since the PF was dropped into the closest people to Hope and she only had a portion of it. While Nate is a legit host. Unless there's some other time Emma had it that I'm forgetting.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm not sure if it has been brought up, but Legion is an Omega as well.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 17, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> I'm not sure if it has been brought up, but Legion is an Omega as well.



Yeah we mentioned him awhile back.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 17, 2015)

What about god Wolverine


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 18, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Who writes this stuff? that's as bad as the Flash outrunning Death




If it involves wanking Storm and BP, it's probably Hudlin. 




Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wasn't Bishop said to be omega level?



Can't be because he's limited by his body and can be overloaded like when Scott almost killed him in the Civil War: X-Men mini.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 18, 2015)

This entire thread has basically turned into who's Omega or not. What does this have to do with the match up?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 18, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> This entire thread has basically turned into who's Omega or not. What does this have to do with the match up?



shhhhh this is a fun discussion


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2015)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Can't be because he's limited by his body and can be overloaded like when Scott almost killed him in the Civil War: X-Men mini.


Ah, so much for that.


----------



## Heavenly King (Feb 20, 2015)

thanks for the laugh people. Oh Naruto get's blasted and that's the end of the fight.


----------

